# Persian Jird



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of any breeders, or even know anyone who just owns them who may be able to put me on to a breeder? Obviously in the UK.

I've had a quick google but all the information I can find seems to date back a few years. There's nothing on preloved or other freeads (which I don't like anyway, but thought it might be some kind of starting point).

Now that my Gerbil and my Hamster are getting a little older, i'm starting to look into finding a Jird - I don't want one until my other two rodents are gone but thought i'd start looking and maybe get talking to a breeder - but I can't find any 

The only thing I could do is try an exotics shop near me that stocks (and breeds themselves) nearly every rodent you could think of - but even they don't have them, so unless they could get hold of one for me, but i'd like to know excactly where it came from first 

They are such fantastic animals, we had one back when I was at college and I just loved her, i've always kept them in mind for the future


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi. You'll find it very difficult to get any well bred Persians unfortunately. You could try Sue Green who did used to breed them, although I don't know if she does anymore. Her email is [email protected]


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

GerbilNik said:


> Hi. You'll find it very difficult to get any well bred Persians unfortunately. You could try Sue Green who did used to breed them, although I don't know if she does anymore. Her email is [email protected]


oh thankyou  would she mind me emailling her? And do you think she'd possibly know of anyone else who has them?

I might even contact my old college and ask where they got theirs from, but i've a feeling she'll have been from some sort of rodent farm - a bit like the hamsters they got from a 'breeder' called Simon.... not many of us fell for that one


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I might even contact my old college and ask where they got theirs from, but i've a feeling she'll have been from some sort of rodent farm - a bit like the hamsters they got from a 'breeder' called Simon.... not many of us fell for that one


Not really likely. I used to be very interested in keeping Persian jirds as pets but gave up torturing myself looking at websites on how to care for them as I was sure I could never get one.
Anyway, quite a lot of websites said that Persian jirds were difficult to breed. They would only produce if they were happy in their cage, and would stop breeding if it got too crowded. A lot of people I came across actually had HUGE custom built gerbilariums so they could breed them.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> oh thankyou  would she mind me emailling her? And do you think she'd possibly know of anyone else who has them?
> 
> I might even contact my old college and ask where they got theirs from, but i've a feeling she'll have been from some sort of rodent farm - a bit like the hamsters they got from a 'breeder' called Simon.... not many of us fell for that one


Sorry about the delay no i'm sure that she wouldn't mind and may possibly know of someone else who has them


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure if I have seen these in the Fermoys garden centre near Newton Abbot. They often have a lot of uncommon rodents.

Small Animals | NewtonPet
Pet & Reptile Supplies • Fermoys

although being a pet shop I wouldnt recommend them... but they might be able to put you in contact with someone.


----------

